# Calloway Gardens



## BDD (Jan 4, 2008)

From what I have heard they have about a 5000 acre hunting reserve,
Does anyone know if it's hi-fence or free range?


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dont know but they have some prime land for sure.whoever hunts it is lucky.I think bill jordan turkey hunts it and i think his place is realy close to there.


----------



## captbrian (Jan 4, 2008)

i have taken a guy fishing that gets to hunt it.  he told me he mostly films the deer, and there are some BEASTS that roam.  the typical buck they harvest is 6.5 y/o and scores between 170-180.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2008)

They sold that property several years back to a children's charity that ran out of money. It is being leased by a quail hunting operation called Lewellan's Point.

PM me if you want contact details. I ride by it on the way to deer camp. I will be going down the 18th to plant some crabapples so if you are interested let me know and I will try to dig up the info for you.


----------



## Dehunt (Jan 5, 2008)

*Callaway*

It use to be Rocky Branch a few years back.My friend Glen Garner managed it.It was all sold to different people..Jeff Foxworthy bought a chunk of it.Glen now manages Jeffs farm for him.I think its about 2500 acres..I got another friend thats in a club that borders up to Jeffs farm.His club dues are $3500.oo a year............This is rich mans land.
I work at Callaway Gardens and see this dream property everyday...I have only seen 2 deer insided the Gardens.They keep them out............Just some info


----------



## threadfin-nole (Jan 5, 2008)

That is some sure nuff good hunting land. I used to have access to an 80 acre farm near the wild animal park in Pine Mountain. The owner sold it so I cant hunt it any longer. I saw some of the biggest deer I have seen in the woods on that place. They manage them well. Callaway itself does not offer deer hunting or any type of hunting for that matter. They do have a gun club where you can shoot skeet and sporting clays. The quail hunting operation I believe is seperate from Callaway itself. 

I now hunt right outside of Hamilton which is about 4-5 miles as the crow flies from the old Rockybranch Plantation.
Jeff Foxworthy purchased some of the property (1800 acres) from Callaway. He just recently transfered it into an LLC name ( Beloved LLC ) The only land that is adjacent to Jeff's is owned by Dan Amos ( Soma LLC. Amos spelled backwards) of AFLAC insurance and Realtree Real Estate Management (1000 acres). The other property around is managed by Callaway. They do alot of planting and management on those properties.   

http://64.234.218.49/cgi-bin/ga_harris_display.cgi?KEY=035%20001B

click on show parcel map


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jan 6, 2008)

Got a Freind that a Doctor. Him and His wife had 500Ac that they where Allowed to Hunt.This was Before The Land was slit up and Sold. He Cried like a Baby when it was sold. After seen some of the deer That he and his wife Had Taken, Can't say I Blame him. He's Got a 186 thats Unreal. She has a full mount 14point thats That is Just as Impressive.


----------

